
A Critical View of the Agile Manifesto - praveenscience
https://sdtimes.com/agile/a-critical-view-of-the-agile-manifesto/
======
leshokunin
It unclear if this article is supposed to be a summary of what the Agile
Manifesto is, or a current day critique of it. If the former, not sure what
value is created since it's so common knowledge. If the latter, would have
loved some more practical examples of what you feel has changed.

